# Alfa romeo ib project



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

Today we are making a ib install with 2 gladen rs12fa subs on a mosconi one 240.2 and exact! Qc165 compos on a mosconi one 60.4, damping by silent coat and running from oem headunit. I'll try to make as many pics as I can, as it's a job my time must be installing not making pics... 

Will be updated...

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

More to come... Stay tuned...

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice car! The closest we get to that here in the states is the Fiat 500 lol...

Any interior pics?


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

It's a 166, indeed a sweet ride. I'll post some pics of the interior tomorrow, been busy building the ib construction today.. pics are coming up in an hour or so.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Woosey said:


> It's a 166, indeed a sweet ride. I'll post some pics of the interior tomorrow, been busy building the ib construction today.. pics are coming up in an hour or so.


Cool! Thanks for the info. I can do an image search. That's a bunch of trouble to post stock photos. 

Looking forward to the install.


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

Here some pics from the install. Feel free to ask questions..


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

Some pics from the ib construction


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

and a few more


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

And some more from the ib construction and interior as requested...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Very clever use of the ski-pass.
I had thought of something similar, in the past, to fit 4 12"/300mm IB woofers in my civic....but 3 x 12" is plenty to rattle the car enough, that is sounds like it is coming apart at the seams.

PS> I-spy a Makita router in Hilti/Bosch territory


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice looking car. Wow! what a nice looking bay as well.

I'll echo what was said earlier - I like the idea on the ski pass I think it is a great way to get the sound of 2 woofers in the same amount of space (ski pass) as 1 driver. I'd love to hear your (subjective) comments on the Gladen woofers and the one series amps.


----------



## mrm1776 (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow! What a great idea! I love the idea of IB, but I don't like the idea of hanging a full baffle. This looks great!


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> Very nice looking car. Wow! what a nice looking bay as well.
> 
> I'll echo what was said earlier - I like the idea on the ski pass I think it is a great way to get the sound of 2 woofers in the same amount of space (ski pass) as 1 driver. I'd love to hear your (subjective) comments on the Gladen woofers and the one series amps.


Those woofers deliver clean and deep bass, and are great for this kind of install. Then the price is just ridiculously low for what you get..
A important part of this setup is the construction with the board in the middle and V shape, it makes the air compress in front of the cone because of the distance to the board, making the moving mass slight bigger: resulting in a lower resonance frequency.

The one series amps are amazing value for money with a very clean sound when connected to a higher end speaker. Then the fsa and phase shift are great helpfull options. In our democar we have 2 of the first prototypes "one dsp's" ( they were still being developed and refined since.. ) those are really great amps...


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

IBcivic said:


> Very clever use of the ski-pass.
> I had thought of something similar, in the past, to fit 4 12"/300mm IB woofers in my civic....but 3 x 12" is plenty to rattle the car enough, that is sounds like it is coming apart at the seams.
> 
> PS> I-spy a Makita router in Hilti/Bosch territory



I only live in germany, about 2 miles from the border.. I work in the netherlands where we like just good tools haha...


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

> A important part of this setup is the construction with the board in the middle and V shape, it makes the air compress in front of the cone because of the distance to the board, making the moving mass slight bigger: resulting in a lower resonance frequency.


An Intriguing concept.... Can you share any info regarding the needed dimensions, angles, ratios, etc. Of the baffles versus the cone size? Thx


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

wouldn't mounting them like this actually REDUCE rattling? It's kind of like a manifold, right?


----------



## mosconiac (Nov 12, 2009)

The home theater guys have been mounting IB subs in opposition (on a manifold) for a long time. It cancels out the majority of the vibration issues, but isn't as compact as mounting them flat against a panel, side-by-side.


----------



## hugmeharry (Oct 7, 2011)

That's a really sick idea with the two woofers through the ski pass! Is there a reason they are angled inward as opposed to facing each other?


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

mosconiac said:


> The home theater guys have been mounting IB subs in opposition (on a manifold) for a long time. It cancels out the majority of the vibration issues, but isn't as compact as mounting them flat against a panel, side-by-side.


Isn't that depending on speaker-depth vs width and angle of the manifold? (compactness)

But I can confirm it's very stable and almost vibrationfree to the touch..


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

hugmeharry said:


> That's a really sick idea with the two woofers through the ski pass! Is there a reason they are angled inward as opposed to facing each other?


Call it a escaperoute to the ski-pass ( you force the air towards the opening ) , with te angeled mounting you save space and the cone is not parallel to the board between the subs reducing standing waves.


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

oca123 said:


> wouldn't mounting them like this actually REDUCE rattling? It's kind of like a manifold, right?


Looked up the manifold thing.. -> yep...


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

Interesting about the standing waves. I would like to try something similar, but unfortunately, cosmetically, it might not work. How would you go about reducing the negative effects of having both woofers parallel to the back seat?


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

Next to each other? or in a push-pull configuration?

There are not a lot of customers here that want to go ib, Next week we can do a Mercedes Sprinter van with 2 RS12fa's they are going to be parallel mounted between cargo-area and cabin... 

Open for tips


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Very nice build! Love the sub setup, reminds me of the old Coustic bass-pumps from the early 90's.


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

dallasneon said:


> Very nice build! Love the sub setup, reminds me of the old Coustic bass-pumps from the early 90's.


Never seen those, but that looks indeed alike


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks like the old Coustic Bass Pumps from years ago, a BRILLIANT design that just never caught on.


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

chefhow said:


> Looks like the old Coustic Bass Pumps from years ago, a BRILLIANT design that just never caught on.


Hmmm... I smell business..


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

push pull if you can do it would lower distortion.

I wouldn't be really concerned with standing waves with regards to a subwoofer in a typical car.

The manifold will increase pressure since you are compressing the displacement of 2 larger subs/speakers through the area of a smaller one. Most of the home guys like to try to keep the ratio of speaker area to manifold area to about 3:1 or less. Plus the depth of the manifold creates a notch in the hf area of the pass band...which could be handy to know depending on if you are passive, how high you want to run the sub, etc.

Hornresp can simulate all of that.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Linear Power had a similar setup (to the Coustic Bass Pump) way back in the day. Used servo feedback to their amps for more control too.


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

Ahh... Thanks! Feeding my brain right now heheh.....



Oh.. Correction, i'm also smoking pot haha!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Subscribed for the pot smoking... :laugh:


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Subscribed for the fellow european install. 

An oldish thread but whatever.


----------

